# Caida De Mi Angel (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Mi primer y pueda ser que tambien sea mi ultima poesia en Castellano dedicada a una dama Venezonla de belleza y tenerna.

Mi angel, Alira Shasona desiende sobre cuerpo mio 
como catarata de sensulidad en belleza latina 
cubriendo mi ser en dulzura de su piel delicada en ternura 

Mi angel, Alira Shasona con cabellos ******, largos 
cubriendo misterio de la selva de Venezuela 
en acto salvaje erotica besa con labios de emocion 
boca deseando su sabor con amor 

Mi angel, Alira Shasona figura de mujer divina 
Amazona fuerzas de lujuria tienen presa en mis deseos 
acto de tormenta tropical con relampagos y ectasia 
en truenos de batalla carnal 

Mi angel, Alira Shasona rosa blanca de selva 
acorrolada en jardin donde se arrastra 
lengua de serpiente temptacion de lluvias 
a crecer rais mia de deseos a penetrar 
por rosa a paraiso de mujer grandiosa


----------

